# wts R1 reminton 45



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

For sale R1 reminton 45. Has less than a box ran through it. Comes with everything i got for it when bought new. 550.00 firm. pm me with your # and ill get back to u as soon as possible...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Try reposting in for sale section


----------

